# A workout with the Rock aka Dwayne Johnson!



## david (May 22, 2003)

I thought I would do a one time post of this however, if there are more workouts with the great one, I will post here on this thread as well!  


Today was a great workout bc/ I had the privilege to workout a few movements with the Rock and jump onto Cardio and chat about wrestling and movies.

While I was doing my first movement:

DB Bench:  I was only up to 115 lbs for 10 reps.  (oh well...)

I went over to the Cable crossovers and Rock was on the Incline Smith Machine bench.  After feeling the burn on my 3rd set of flys, Dwayne got my attention and we interchanged on some sets.  I don't like to talk and neither does he during my workout!   

I switched over to the bike to protect myself better (leg problem) and Rock was on the Treadmill... so as he notioned I came over and we chatter for 10 mins.  


That guy is so smooth and suttle.  Very cool guy.  I told him I'll catch when he gets back from LA in a week and a half.

Maybe I'll post the pictures of him up when I get them later on.  We'll see though.

As for my workout... painful but pleasurable!


----------



## david (May 22, 2003)

Oh, NT... since you like the guitar thing of the Rock, I did bring that up and he said that he's going to make a one time appearance for Raw in a couple of weeks (?) for the show out in LA!  So, he may play another song!


----------



## david (May 24, 2003)

I know a cool little secret that was told to me from Dwayne!    Soon, those who will be interested.... will know.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 3, 2003)

See, now thats not fair.  The Rock is my idol.  I want to workout with him!!!!!


----------



## david (Jun 3, 2003)

I know how you feel.  I always wanted to follow HHH's workout but I get the Rock instead!  

The rock will be home in a few days!!!    He's signing my book when he get's back! I keep forgetting to bring it!  

When I get pictures, I'll post them here for you!

In the meantime...

Go here!  www.goldsgymsunrise.com and see the other wrestlers that come and visit when there in town!


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 4, 2003)

Thats not fair man, you get to meet him again?  Damn it, he is the man!!!  I'm EXTREMELY jeleous...


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 4, 2003)

very cool Dave!  I've only talked to one wrestler ... Chris Benoit.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> 
> Go here!  www.goldsgymsunrise.com and see the other wrestlers that come and visit when there in town!



Dave, does the owner of that gym actually use any of the equipment?


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

Yes, I had a candid conversation with him about his workouts but being flourished by the many pro's and trainer's etc..... 

Funny, huh?


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jun 4, 2003)

I saw the pics and thought, "Cool, there's The Rock posing with an out of shape club member."  Then the caption says it's the OWNER.


----------



## RoCk79 (Jun 4, 2003)

Dave, thats not fair, you have to tell him to join the site man.  I'm sure he has a computer....He's loaded!!!!


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

His schedule is so hectic...........  He would post once every 10 months!


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I saw the pics and thought, "Cool, there's The Rock posing with an out of shape club member."  Then the caption says it's the OWNER.




  But he's the nicest fairest guy I've ever known.  I brought him a lot of business and he has helped me out with all my referrals.  It's like I have a group rate going on there!


----------



## david (Jun 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> I saw the pics and thought, "Cool, there's The Rock posing with an out of shape club member."  Then the caption says it's the OWNER.






He he He.... funnier each time I read this!


----------



## morrigane (Apr 5, 2008)

*hey david*

..you are really a lucky one..! 

hope he inspired you hips, and was great fun to have around..! ;D

I am stuck in Bali at the moment..really hot..boiling...so there is nothing else
to do then surf..! I will hit the waves then ( or try at least!) haha

take care, say hi to the Rock for me, will ya xx

nathalie alias morrigane


----------



## hornypornstar (Apr 6, 2008)

*Hi*



david said:


> I thought I would do a one time post of this however, if there are more workouts with the great one, I will post here on this thread as well!
> 
> Yeah work out is painful to muscle but pleasurable and it's good for the body
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Mike (Apr 6, 2008)

Thats pretty cool.  I met him once coming out of a Pasta place in Northrige, Ca.  Pretty cool cat is right; I actually double parked behind him and he was waiting for me to come out so he could leave.lol  I chatted with him for a minute about the millitary (I was in my Uniform) and that was about it.


----------

